# New " DIGIT ARCHIVE " thread



## sxyadii (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello frnds,I m working on new SOFTWARE ARCHIVE for DIGIT for others too.
It has lots of features and easy to use.

*Features:-*
*You can update its database through file or manually.
*You can search software details by month,year,name,category,locations.

*Screenshots*

*i49.tinypic.com/2mnj9l0.jpg


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New " DIGIT ARCHIVE "*

I too worked on a new archive, made it but when I asked Digit about the database I didn't get any reply. I created it using a sample 5 record database in .NET 3.5

If you see in this month's archive, the database file is in XML and hence I thought I should convert the archive so that it used XMLPath instead of SQL server. I will surely make it.

Congrats to your archive anyway....It appears that you have used the same XML file that Digit has given.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New " DIGIT ARCHIVE "*

Ok guys. work at it. Together if you must. Will tell you what we need, and if any of you do it, we will _probably_ buy it off you. 

*Requirements*
-Base it on the earliest .net framework possible. Then, include the framework with the isntallation. The installation should detect the framework, and install it if it is not there already. 
-Your source database should be an .xml file. We will mail you an .xml file if you request one, just drop in a line to aditya.madanapalle@9dot9.in 
-The different fields in the source xml should be picked up by the program, and parsed into the individual options in the various drop-down menus. 
-Instead of CD/DVD, use the tag, "media label", so things like DVD1, DVD2, Mindware, Playware, By Demand etc can all be used. 
-apart from month, year, category/section, also include "license". Which should again be parsed from the xml file, depending on all the different kinds of items listed under "license"

To anyone else suggesting features in this thread, please do so, but programmers wait for approval before implementing these features. send in builds to us, again at aditya.madanapalle@9dot9.in, and we will give you feedback, from our side. 

We are looking for something at least as fast as the old archive. changing the thread header, tell me if you have any problems with this approach. Thanks for the initiative.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 18, 2009)

done....

But I have an idea. Why not we do it in Qt so that it works in Linux and MacOS too?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2009)

^^Yeah I agree. Qt should be the preferred platform and not .net which is windows exclusive.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 20, 2009)

Is the framework necessary to run the application? As long as it is a sub 30MB install, along with the framework, we are OK with any platform you use.


----------



## layzee (Dec 24, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Yeah I agree. Qt should be the preferred platform and not .net which is windows exclusive.



I agree. Qt apps can also be ported to Linux. Java is another option worth considering. The JRE is available for a large number of OSes.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 24, 2009)

Donno too much about this  But, the .net framework is not essential


----------

